# New to saltwater!!!



## Guest (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi, I have kept freshwater fish for ages and now i want to try the wonders of saltwater. I have been researching saltwater fish keeping for quite a while and now i have some Biginner questions. The saltwater tank i want to start is about a 20 gallon (UK). I will keep 1 fish in it (undecided) maby some inverts. There is only 1 problem, i cant find any live rock. My local fish shop sells tanks, food, protien skimmers and every other thing you could think of but live rock. This has realy annoyed me:-x. I have looked every where and, nothing. I cant even get it from the net. My question is should i not bother with a marine tank or is there an alternative to live rock, But then again i would love to see the live rock grow and see a little ecosystem in my fish tank. Well i will have to compromise somwhere or not bother. 

Please help me!!!!!!!!!!

Betta5 AKA Sean


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/beginner-saltwater/12757-want-small-marine-tank-its-your-money.html

This might make you think of getting a larger system (hopefully). As for liverock in london... not sure... where are you located? Nearest large city? Have you ever asked your fish store to order some for you?


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2006)

I live in london, I have asked but they just say that they dont stock it and dont plan to. Its so dumb because they sell everything apart from live rock they even sell live sand!!! I will try to go ferther out and check other shops.

Thanks 

Betta5


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Yep check other shops... its about the only thing you can do... Maybe cichlid man has a site for you as far as where the brittish get there marine supplies...


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2006)

I wish they could just order in some for me. Is there and alterniative for liverock?

Thanks

Betta5


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

livesand could actually seed base rock... not as good as liverock but it would work.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

Hi, 

Loads & loads of on-line shops sell Premium A grade Figi rock in England I have use this site they are extremely friendly hand helpful they will post rock aswell:

http://www.thecoralgarden.co.uk/

Does your lfs sell fish and corals?? Because if u need any places I know a loads of great on-line aquatic shops. Also practical fish keeping as a directory off all fish shops so you could find a marine shop close to you.

If you need any help please ask away we are here to help


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks jonno... I also would refer to the london aquarium society for help like I said in chat.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2006)

Sorry i havent replyed, my internet has been down for ages. Yes my LFS sells fish and corals. Could live sand seed some base rock, because they sell live sand in packets with water in them. I cant buy off of the internet but thanks anyway!!!

Thanks for all of the replys

Betta5


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

You will still need at least one piece of good liverock that has coralline on it. There has to be some coralline in the tank. It wont grow from nothing. You can also make your own liverock. Curing takes much longer (up to 2 months) but its much cheaper and you can mold any shape you want.
http://www.athiel.com/lib3/arago.htm


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2006)

Could anyone give me a check list of everything i am gonna need!! thanks

Betta5

PS can anyone tell me why everytime i change a page i get logged out!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2006)

Can LS be used as the Bio filter without LR?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

You really need to read much more..............
There are plenty of books out there as well as websites that can walk you through setting up a sw tank. To answer your post will take pages, and pages of text.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

Hi m8, 

There is a really good book made by interpet forgotten the name but when i get home tonight i will give you the name. It guides you through everything you need to know and is nicely priced. But don't rush into anything make sure you read up a lot because if you don't it will backfire on you.

(when you sign in , if you click on keep me logged in it will keep you logged in  and store the cookie)


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2006)

where does it say 'keep me logged in;? it just says name and password. Please help its sooo annoying


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2006)

Can someone help me please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

There is a little box right next to the login area. It says either "keep me logged in" or "remember me" (cant remember which one. You need to be patient. We cant be on every minute of the day............


----------



## jasno999 (Oct 16, 2006)

I jsut wanted to tell you about my 10 gallon reef tank. Here is what I have in mine to give you an idea of what you can keep:

1 Four-Strip Damsel
2 Blue Leg Hermit Crabs
2 Red Leg Hermit Crabs
20 or so Naseriuth Snails
2 Mexican Turbo Snails
1 Brittle Starfish
1 Leather Coral
6 Mushroom corals
1 Bubble Coral (Pink)
1 Trumpet Coral (Not my fav - and not very colorful)
4 Stalks of Plusing Zenia (Went from one to 4 or 5 now)
30+ colont of sand polyups (Green and red)

I have about 10-15 lbs of live rock in the tank and in the back of the tank I have added macro algae that is held in place by some loose rocks placed over the top. 

I run a HOB filter and I mix the media- somtimes I use carbon and sometimes I use PO4 remover. 

I have two small powerheads and a heater. 

For lights I use a 96W powerquad flourscent fixture from Coralife. (10K bulb)


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

May I ask how long the 10 gallon "nano" tank has been setup?


----------

